# What to invest in???



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Now that I'm getting old and have a proper job (as my Mrs says) I've been thinking about the future. I've been thinking about what to do with my bonus from work, I've already got the pension sorted (really starting to sound old now) but do I put it in another pension, buy some shares or buy some premium bonds?

My thoughts so far are as follows;

Pension: already got one, so do I need another?

Buy some shares: don't really know how to go about this or what to do? 

Premium bonds: easy to do, but no certainty if anything will happen?

So if anyone has any suggestions etc... Or advice, all is welcome :thumb:
Got until January to decide


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

If you get premium bonds you still have your money, if you win it's a bonus, bank it and any return will be poor? Like you shares ??????


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

peer-to-peer lending seems to have ok returns. currently got £1200 with zopa earning 4.1%.

not world beating but a small invetment non the less


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

JR1982 said:


> Pension: already got one, so do I need another?


The answer to that is will the one you have give you enough income to live as you would like in retirement ?
If not or even if so there isn't much else that can return like a pension can when you take into consideration tax relief.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

While Premium Bonds are safe, your actual chance of a decent (or any) return is extremely small.

I still keep putting in to them tho, as returns everywhere else are pretty lame and even if I was getting 5% somewhere, it's still only 5% of not a huge amount so I'm happy to have the optimism of that big win.

This worth a read
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/savings/premium-bonds


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> While Premium Bonds are safe, your actual chance of a decent (or any) return is extremely small.
> 
> I still keep putting in to them tho, as returns everywhere else are pretty lame and even if I was getting 5% somewhere, it's still only 5% of not a huge amount so I'm happy to have the optimism of that big win.
> 
> ...


Just read the link and it would appear I have more chance of winning the lottery and would be better with a high rate savings account :lol: might start with the basics then and get a proper savings account to start with then go from there unless anyone else has any better ideas???


----------



## Car Washer Uk (Jul 6, 2016)

You should invest in yourself, if you know little about stocks and shares then buy a course or read books.

But what ever you decide to do, make sure the people you learn from are at the top of their game, because if you only pick up 10% of someone that is making £100,000 a year its not that great but if you learn from a billionaire then 10% is pretty awesome! 

Today its so easy to find the information without even leaving your house, online courses, audio books, google etc.

You have plenty of time before January to find a solution.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Car Washer Uk said:


> You should invest in yourself, if you know little about stocks and shares then buy a course or read books.
> 
> But what ever you decide to do, make sure the people you learn from are at the top of their game, because if you only pick up 10% of someone that is making £100,000 a year its not that great but if you learn from a billionaire then 10% is pretty awesome!
> 
> ...


I've found lots of info over the past couple of days but the thing that worries me is who to trust etc...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Have a look at Sirius Minerals as a long term investment. Been a bit of talk on here about it recently too. They are about to in the not too distant future see their share price rise dramatically. Obviously all of that is my opinion and others may disagree


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

danwel said:


> Have a look at Sirius Minerals as a long term investment. Been a bit of talk on here about it recently too. They are about to in the not too distant future see their share price rise dramatically. Obviously all of that is my opinion and others may disagree


By any chance is this linked to gold:thumb:


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

If you don't want to have to pick specific shares why not open an ISA with someone like Hargreaves Lansdowne or TD Direct Investing and choose some of their recommended funds, using a bit of your own thought on what you think might do well or where the world is going etc. These funds invest in lots of different companies and that spreads the risk somewhat as against choosing a few individual stocks, which is really best left to those who know what they are doing.

You can invest monthly or in lump sums or a bit of both.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have investments with a company called Chrysalis wealth management.
I have no idea what they invest my money in to, although if I could be bothered I could read the yearly breakdown.
All I know is I get money to spend on Peugeots and beer from them.

I've also got 1 current account (which earns sod all, but that's no worry) 2 saving accounts and 2 cash ISA' with Barclays (currently around 30k invested)
I have a rule for my current account, no more than 10k (mainly for security) so basically I just periodically skim a few grand off and split it over the other accounts.

Also whatever is in my work pension.


----------



## Car Washer Uk (Jul 6, 2016)

JR1982 said:


> I've found lots of info over the past couple of days but the thing that worries me is who to trust etc...


What specifically was you looking into?

Look back over the companies or person to find out more information about them, but the end of the day, unless you really know what your getting into its always going to be a risk.

You just have to do the maths to work out if its worth doing or your better staying as you are.


----------



## gtechpete (Aug 16, 2010)

I would say keep your money in your pocket for now and just read up as much as you can about the stock market and watch some youtube seminars. There are some fantastic ones with the likes of Warren Buffet with priceless info to be gained. 

One thing I would say is don't assume you will make more money from, "good" companies than, "bad" ones. A lot of people spend their time searching for that one super company that will go from tiny acorns to a globally dominating superpower. While that would be nice there are few and far between. The easiest way to make good gains is to find a very volatile company where the SP fluctuates a lot, buy on the dips and sell on the peaks, repeat this and trade the hell out of the share and you can do very well.

As for who to trust, don't trust anybody (be it friend, foe or stranger). Do you own research as you will be the only one truly accountable for any losses or gains you make.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Could be worth looking at some of the ETFs around, Vanguard for example have a few good ones. You can buy these through a stocks and shares ISA which is probably the most efficient method up to the allowance for tax purposes.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

gtechpete said:


> The easiest way to make good gains is to find a very volatile company where the SP fluctuates a lot, buy on the dips and sell on the peaks, repeat this and trade the hell out of the share and you can do very well.


I used to do this with Vodafone a few years back, I'd set up limit orders to buy or sell at a certain price.

Its only worth doing with largish amounts (I used a £10k starting figure) or the fees can take too high a percentage of the profits. And with large trades you only need a smallish change in the price to make a trde viable. I'd take a few tens of pounds or occasionally a hundred or two at a time, as small amounts add up when repeated many times a year.

The beauty of a share like VOD was that if prices fell when I held, so I couldn't sell at a profit for several months, I'd still get a reasonable percentage return from the dividends earned whilst holding.


----------

